# Helping My Puppy Be Birdy



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay fellas, I'm struggling. I work with all sorts of english and elhews at work. I am experienced in older age bird dogs but this is my first time training a fresh pup. I have a 8 month old GSP and she just isn't birdy anymore. At 8 weeks she was pointing and holding a point real well. She is house kept and spoiled tremendously. At 8 months she really doesn't pay any attention to my quail wing anymore. What can be done now?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 17, 2017)

I would recommend only using live birds with her.


----------



## B Man (Jan 17, 2017)

No wing on a string, it teaches to point by sight & can get just boring to them.  Live birds only, pup needs to be learning to use its nose and point by scent.  Also, live birds are alot more fun for the pup.

If the pup is gun broke go shoot some quail in front of it and let it get fired up again.


----------



## GLS (Jan 17, 2017)

Live birds.  Don't go banging away at birds until you get her gun broke.  If you haven't done so, this is how:  Start firing cap pistols when you feed her.  This should have started before now.  It takes two folks to properly gun break her and live birds.  A .410 is also good.  Have your buddy with the gun stand 75-100 yards away.  Have a planted bird out front of you. Keep her on a long lead.  When she smells the bird and begins to move on it, let her flush it and release the lead.  It's okay for her to chase it.  At the moment of flush, your buddy should fire the gun.  Repeat 25 yards closer.  Do this in increments until he his behind you and the dog.  Repeat and shoot.  If she responds negatively at any distance, don't have the gunman move closer until she doesn't react adversely.  The more you have her on live birds, the better.  She is bored with the wing on the string and that is a puppy trick.  Dogs can be hunting much earlier than 8 months, but don't expect a finished dog.  I cringe when I hear folks shooting a twelve gauge over a dog's head for the first time to gun break a dog.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 17, 2017)

Luke.Deer.Commander said:


> Okay fellas, I'm struggling. I work with all sorts of english and elhews at work. I am experienced in older age bird dogs but this is my first time training a fresh pup. I have a 8 month old GSP and she just isn't birdy anymore. At 8 weeks she was pointing and holding a point real well. She is house kept and spoiled tremendously. At 8 months she really doesn't pay any attention to my quail wing anymore. What can be done now?



She's either birdy or she's not. I'd try a live bird planted somewhere to see if she can find it
Does she smell around when you let her out and what does her pedigree say. House kept and spoiling mean nothing if she's birdy


----------



## tucker80 (Jan 17, 2017)

Let her chase and chase some more. Got to let her build that prey drive and then work on the rest. STRONG FLYING birds only!!! Watch em fly to the next county at 4 bucks a pop, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## GLS (Jan 17, 2017)

House kept and spoiled?  That'll ruin dogs for sure.  
Willa and Abby atop machine washable slab in climate controlled kennel.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks fellas, I already had a pretty good idea of what needed to be done just like you fellas suggested.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 19, 2017)

good luck man


----------

